
Elixir v1.4 released - sergiotapia
http://elixir-lang.org/blog/2017/01/05/elixir-v1-4-0-released/
======
alxndr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13323154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13323154)

